# Cutting Cork Bark with a Dremel?



## viper69 (Nov 8, 2013)

I can use my coping saw to cut cork bark, either in strips for my arboreals, or in larger pieces for other heprs/Ts

Question, Has anyone used a Dremel too to cute cork bark??? If so, what attachments did you use, please be specific on the attachments there's a ton of little Drememl accessories.

Thanks!


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 8, 2013)

With flats I've had luck scoring either side with one of the little cutting disks then snapping it against the corner of a table.

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 8, 2013)

I either snap it or bite small pieces off for slings.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 8, 2013)

MatthewM1 said:


> With flats I've had luck scoring either side with one of the little cutting disks then snapping it against the corner of a table.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks I wasn't sure if it would work, do you recall what cutting disks you used? Was it one of those minicircular saw blades or those gray or brick red disks?

---------- Post added 11-08-2013 at 04:45 AM ----------




Kazaam said:


> I either snap it or bite small pieces off for slings.


Hahha...Ya know I could use my mouth haha, I'm asking about a Dremel specifically :biggrin:


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd be more inclined to use a Dremel cutting wheel for small thickness items like music wire.  For wood, you might be better off with your coping saw, or a hack saw.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 8, 2013)

The coping saw works fine, it just takes a too long. I thought if I could use a Dremel, not necessarily to cut all the way through on thick pieces, but to get the cutting going FASTER, then using the coping saw would go faster too.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 8, 2013)

Then I would just use the largest diameter cutting disc you can find.  If you cut part way through the wood from both sides, you can probably crack it pretty easily.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I use the brick red discs doesn't matter which size really

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 8, 2013)

MatthewM1 said:


> I use the brick red discs doesn't matter which size really
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks a lot !


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 8, 2013)

Personally i just use a straight edged razor, and score it on both sides, then snap it.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 8, 2013)

I tried that Catfish, razor never works well for my purpose. I really can't do that because I like to cut cork bark "strips"


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you considered slicing them with a katana yet?


----------



## rockcrawler (Nov 15, 2013)

I use a very sharp utility knife and then snap the bark.  I think a dremel would work fine.


----------



## xTimx (Nov 16, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Personally i just use a straight edged razor, and score it on both sides, then snap it.


i'm with catfish on this one,  if you're using a dremel or a saw, you're just creating alot of saw dust.   i score mine with a razor, with the sharpest blades,  then i get channel locks and use the leverage of the locks to snap the bark. or if the piece is too big i use the edge of a table.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Nov 16, 2013)

After reading everyone's posts I tried scoring it with a razor and snapping it last night and it was much easier/cleaner than the dremel was

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think you guys have any idea of the pieces I'm cutting. Hm....imagine a piece of cork bark, and cutting it in slices so you end up with pieces about the length of a strip of bacon and about as thick.   That's why I use a coping saw. I wasn't looking to cut it for big pieces, chunky pieces.


----------

